# "Seite aufrollen" - Effekt



## Warper (27. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich tue mich in diesem Fall etwas schwer darin, zu beschreiben was ich suche. 

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit in Photoshop den Effekt einer Papier Rolle zu krieren. Ich habe so etwas schon vor einigen Jahren meiner Meinung nach mal als Filter entdeckt, aber es kann gut sein das es damals noch in PaintShopPro war.

Mein Wunsch ist dieses nun also in Photoshop zu realisieren. 

Um den effekt nocheinmal zu beschrieben. Man hat ein Blatt Papier vor einem und rollt dann oben etwas auf und unten etwas auf. So wie eine alte Schriftrolle.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Schon einmal danke im Vorraus.


mfg Warper

EDIT: Falls ihr immer noch nicht wisst was ich meine, diese Art von Effekt meine ich: http://www.pep.com/images/papierrolle.gif


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2003)

Hai,

schau mal hier :

http://www.photoshopgurus.info/intermediate/post-it_stickups.shtml 
Das ist ein Tut um die kleinen gelben Zettel zu erstellen. Mit einer aufgerollten Ecke.

oder hier :
http://www.photoshopgurus.info/intermediate/page_curl/pagecurl.shtml 

Eine Blatt mit aufgerollter Ecke.

Das sollte doch für einen Ansatz reichen. Für eine ganze Rolle wüsste ich nichts.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## einzige (27. September 2003)

Hi Warper,
ich weiß was Du meinst.
Es ist wirklich ein Plugin. Es gibt verschiedene davon. 
Ich kenne z:B. KPT 3.0 (Kai`s Power Tools). Dort gibt es ein Plugin namens 
Page Curl! Aber noch mehr coole Sachen.
siehe auch mein Beispielbild.
Viel Glück
tschüß einzige


----------



## Warper (28. September 2003)

Super, danke euch beiden!

Werde mich heute Nachmittag mal an den Tutorials versuchen...

mfg Warper


----------

